# Solved: Wall adapter



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Can the USB-wall charger adapter from the kindle be used for the iPod touch(4th gen)? would appreciate a quick answer, please


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No.


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Kk thanks...will buy an apple adapter then


----------

